# Address Hotel On Fire!!



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fire breaks out at The Address hotel, Downtown Dubai. | GulfNews.com


That won't do Dubai many favours.....


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Dubai Mall supposed to be being evacuated.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

This is happening way too often in Dubai! Can't be easy for the fire brigade to get into that side of the hotel.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Emaar's New Year streaming site no longers seems to load - the cameras were also not broadcasting a few minutes ago.

Dubai New Year’s Eve 2016 Burj Khalifa Fireworks Live


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The reason that will be given for the fire is that a curtain caught fire and then the building's cladding caught fire too. There will be no reference to any alleged explosions.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> The reason that will be given for the fire is that a curtain caught fire and then the building's cladding caught fire too. There will be no reference to any alleged explosions.


Ooh look - a flying pig. Curtain caught fire, yeah I believe that NOT.

More likely the brazier they were using for the shisha coals got knocked over onto something flammable and then 'woof' up she goes.

As for the non-explosions, how're they going to ignore the ones that were shown on global news broadcasts live - while they may not have been intentional explosions they most certainly were something flaring up VERY rapidly.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> More likely the brazier they were using for the shisha coals got knocked over onto something flammable and then 'woof' up she goes.


On the 20th floor where it started ?



LesFroggitts said:


> As for the non-explosions, how're they going to ignore the ones that were shown on global news broadcasts live - while they may not have been intentional explosions they most certainly were something flaring up VERY rapidly..


Thats because the waterproofing layer on Dubai high rise is basically bitumen paint, which is highly flammable. Its covered by the external cladding, but once on fire, it burns under the cladding until the gases reach too much pressure at which point the cladding gets literally blown off, the oxygen gets to a large area and you get a flare of gas.

But don't worry - you can carry on with the ill informed conspiracy theories 

One good thing might come of it - a change to the fire regs which means no more covering high rise in an inflammable substance !


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> On the 20th floor where it started ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno whether you ever went there, but it's the 20th floor where the outside restaurant is, and where shisha is indeed served.

Thanks for the explanation (no sarcasm here), I didn't know that.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Dunno whether you ever went there, but it's the 20th floor where the outside restaurant is, and where shisha is indeed served.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation (no sarcasm here), I didn't know that.


I thought this was the residential tower, not the hotel tower - my bad.

The thing about the waterproofing is pretty shocking - I only found out when I did a tour of a construction site and asked what the black stuff was they were coating the building with !


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The other possibility for those sudden flare up / explosions could be down to cooking oil.

The restaurants of course have plenty of this stuff, in a sealed can/barrel until the heat has pressurised the packaging enough that it bursts, then you have a sudden increase in flammable oils igniting.

Again, only a suggestion and not a conspiracy theory.

Likewise I wasn't aware of the application of so much bitumen on the buildings out here - of course it is a bi-product (almost waste product) from the oil industry so I ought not be surprised at their usage of it here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Question on everyone's lips though, will it hasten the crash we are already seeing?

PS. Cooking oil, bitumen, gasses etc. I still think it's a bit of a coincidence that one of the flagship hotels is now a smouldering wreck on NYE.....


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Unsure as to if this is true or not as she says 12:45 before fireworks so pinch of salt me thinks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Interesting vid on Al Jazeera (owned by Qatar - and let's face it the two countries don't get on that well....

Dubai probes New Year's eve hotel blaze - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Smoking in bed, shisha coals, a fryer manned by some doing an 16 hour shift or chemtrails, lizards etc.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

And of course there had to be one melt


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> And of course there had to be one melt
> 
> View attachment 56434



selfie needed as a building burns....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

strange.annie said:


> selfie needed as a building burns....


Why on earth would anyone so that?


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Why on earth would anyone so that?


Selfie generation.... It's needed for any event even though some are simply inappropriate


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Less about the fire, and more about how they handled it through picture and video. PR pandering of the highest order, I'd almost be impressed if there was any justifiable upside to having "external interference" in the Civil Defence operation - but there isn't.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That selfie couple's pic were on all news websites....Lad Bible, 9gag, etc.

Glad no one got hurt! For the sheer number of people in that area on that night, this is nothing short of a miracle!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> For the sheer number of people in that area on that night, this is nothing short of a miracle!


Its really not.

Its a well rehearsed evacuation plan with trained staff and a design intended to get people away from the main danger quickly and easily. Yes, it could have been worse but thats always the case.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its a well rehearsed evacuation plan with trained staff and a design intended to get people away from the main danger quickly and easily.


Which weren't remotely apparent in the first hand news reports I read. Given peoples mentality on the roads, the metro and even getting in and out lifts. I'd wager it being a chaotic free for all.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its really not.
> 
> Its a well rehearsed evacuation plan with trained staff and a design intended to get people away from the main danger quickly and easily. Yes, it could have been worse but thats always the case.


when you're used to exceedingly low expectations, it is...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Which weren't remotely apparent in the first hand news reports I read.


Its not the fault of the plan if the morons staying in a high rise hadn't even bothered to familiarise themselves with the evacuation route and so didnt even know to go left or right out of their room.

There's no allowing for stupidity and if people are going to ignore the signs and go the wrong way, what can one do ?

Do any posters here even look at the back of the door to know which way is out ?

Don't blame the plan if you don't bother to read it. fact is that everyone got out unharmed no matter what excuses the moaners may come up with..


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its really not.
> 
> Its a well rehearsed evacuation plan with trained staff and a design intended to get people away from the main danger quickly and easily. Yes, it could have been worse but thats always the case.


Hmmmm. The evacuation of the hotel clearly worked and we were efficiently evacuated out of Souk al Bahar. However we then struggled to get out of the Boulevard in the opposite direction from the hotel due to being kettled into the barriered far side where we simply couldn't move. Despite expressing genuine concern for our safety should the hotel come down the security guards and police would not budge in their insistance that the near-side was 'for residents only'. We had noticed on the way in that the security guards along the route did not appear to have earpieces so goodness knows how they would be advised to let people escape more freely in a more serious emergency as they were absolutely adamant no-one was allowed anywhere except within the barriered area.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Fair point regarding the design, it is what probably saved lives. It was the "well rehearsed evacuation plan with trained staff" I had trouble envisaging.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

expatsue said:


> Despite expressing genuine concern for our safety should the hotel come down


Genuine it may have been but staggeringly unrealistic. That was the point at which they dismissed you as a hysterical individual and stopped taking you seriously. It took three airliners to take the twin towers down and you think an external fire would collapse the Address hotel in 30 minutes ?

I wouldn't have let you through either.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> It was the "well rehearsed evacuation plan with trained staff" I had trouble envisaging.


You'll find they get a visit and inspection from Civil Defence every month and an evacuation rehearsal every two - they will be using their own staff as 'visitors' to practice.

In our place, its the tea boys job to go hide behind a desk and be 'unconscious' so the marshals have to find them and evacuate them.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In one news report, I read that a specialist tower rescue team from Abu Dhabi were also deployed - apparently they are a team of Germans, according to the report.
I was impressed at the way it was handled, considering the date and number of people in the vicinity.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The Mirror (I know) is/was reporting one death?

Dubai hotel fire: 'One killed and 14 hurt' - but a miracle escape for thousands - Mirror Online


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> ... you think an external fire would collapse the Address hotel in 30 minutes ?
> 
> I wouldn't have let you through either.


You know, standing just metres away from the inferno (and I can assure you that's exactly what it looked like as we exited Souk al Bahar) we didn't look at it and think "oh it's ok, it's only burning on the outside"!!!!! No-one knew at 10pm what the cause, root or extent of the fire was and it certainly appeared to be ferociously consuming the whole building, no reason to think otherwise. I take your point about appearing hysterical but I guess we had faith in our son (an ex-Royal Marine trained in assessing risk in such situations) who expressed concern that such a fire may possibly bring it down and it would be stupid not to get out of the area quickly.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

londonmandan said:


> The Mirror (I know) is/was reporting one death? Dubai hotel fire: 'One killed and 14 hurt' - but a miracle escape for thousands - Mirror Online


I believe the fatality was the person who had the heart attack.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

expatsue said:


> I guess we had faith in our son (an ex-Royal Marine trained in assessing risk in such situations) who expressed concern that such a fire may possibly bring it down and it would be stupid not to get out of the area quickly.


Being a Royal Marine doesn't qualify him to assess structural fire damage. I work with enough structural engineers and fire safety assessors to know he shouldn't be listened to. 

Getting out of the area is always sensible.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

expatsue said:


> You know, standing just metres away from the inferno (and I can assure you that's exactly what it looked like as we exited Souk al Bahar) we didn't look at it and think "oh it's ok, it's only burning on the outside"!!!!! No-one knew at 10pm what the cause, root or extent of the fire was and it certainly appeared to be ferociously consuming the whole building, no reason to think otherwise. I take your point about appearing hysterical but I guess we had faith in our son (an ex-Royal Marine trained in assessing risk in such situations) who expressed concern that such a fire may possibly bring it down and it would be stupid not to get out of the area quickly.


TWG knows everything about everything because someone told him so. Lol.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

SirReg said:


> TWG knows everything about everything because someone told him so. Lol.


I work with a lot of structural and fire safety guys who design the tallest high rise buildings in Dubai (bar the tallest).

At least I'm not so stupid as to believe that wheat causes diabetes, or such other nonsense some people quote as fact.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> I work with a lot of structural and fire safety guys who design the tallest high rise buildings in Dubai (bar the tallest).
> 
> At least I'm not so stupid as to believe that wheat causes diabetes, or such other nonsense some people quote as fact.


It is a fact that immunizations cause Autism. I read that somewhere.

I only drink Gluten free water.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

I drink fat free water, because tap water causes cancer. #believeinSirReg #Chinesemedinceisright


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> I work with a lot of structural and fire safety guys who design the tallest high rise buildings in Dubai (bar the tallest).
> 
> At least I'm not so stupid as to believe that wheat causes diabetes, or such other nonsense some people quote as fact.


Are you an expert in structural and fire safety TWG or do you only have "strategic oversight"?

Because if you're not an expert, you don't get to chastise people every time they seem to have an opinion contrary to yours. Even if you are an expert, you don't get to chastise people every time they seem to have an opinion contrary to yours.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Very few new major buildings all purely steel frame anymore, after the weaknesses of the WTC were exposed. An entirely different situation, but one which pretty much stopped steel frame skyscraper construction dead in its tracks. 

Pretty much everything these days is either a steel/concrete hybrid, or completely steel reinforced concrete. In other words, the building was never in any danger.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Very few new major buildings all purely steel frame anymore, after the weaknesses of the WTC were exposed. An entirely different situation, but one which pretty much stopped steel frame skyscraper construction dead in its tracks.
> 
> Pretty much everything these days is either a steel/concrete hybrid, or completely steel reinforced concrete. In other words, the building was never in any danger.



You are wrong, on pretty much everything is a hybrid. But I understand the point your trying to make (things changed after 9/11). Ie making a building structure fireproof. 

Anyway all steel frame projects I've worked on we just use in-tumescent paint to give the steel fire protection. No programme/arab will wait for design of steel, lead in time of steel, erection of steel, then formwork for concrete, instu concrete. 

When you have the option of just bringing painted steel on site.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

dogmeat said:


> You are wrong, on pretty much everything is a hybrid. But I understand the point your trying to make (things changed after 9/11). Ie making a building structure fireproof.
> 
> Anyway all steel frame projects I've worked on we just use in-tumescent paint to give the steel fire protection. No programme/arab will wait for design of steel, lead in time of steel, erection of steel, then formwork for concrete, instu concrete.
> 
> When you have the option of just bringing painted steel on site.


I was honestly referring more to the US than these parts, but I didn't make the point of saying it. 

That's not particularly reassuring, but nor is it that surprising.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Timelapse of the fire: https://gfycat.com/BarrenDistantAsiaticmouflon


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

UAE plans fire safety risk review after NYE hotel blaze drama - Property - ArabianBusiness.com

Interesting...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Cladding used on Address Downtown Dubai hotel, which was damaged on New Year's Eve, 'does not meet fire safety standards' | The National

"Cladding used on the Address Downtown Dubai facade did not meet fire safety requirements, a preliminary on-site inspection has revealed."


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Cladding used on Address Downtown Dubai hotel, which was damaged on New Year's Eve, 'does not meet fire safety standards' | The National
> 
> "Cladding used on the Address Downtown Dubai facade did not meet fire safety requirements, a preliminary on-site inspection has revealed."


What a shocker - we kinda already knew that.

Am wondering when they're going to start using the fire proof stuff.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> What a shocker - we kinda already knew that.
> 
> Am wondering when they're going to start using the fire proof stuff.


Apparently since 2012? I'm wondering what's used then in the new shiny buildings since 2012?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Apparently since 2012? I'm wondering what's used then in the new shiny buildings since 2012?


So no plans to force companies to replace the current none fire proof stuff then.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> So no plans to force companies to replace the current none fire proof stuff then.


According to the Arabian Business article:
_
"Building owners could be liable for costly upgrades in wake of Address Downtown fire, says Dubai Civil Defence chief "

“The law is very clear – the owner has responsibility for his building. This means that if after the survey any building is found to have some issue, the owner will have to replace [parts] and work with a lot of companies to deliver the necessary work.

“In some cases, the whole façade will need to be changed and that will be a high cost for the owner. We need to study a lot of solutions, the market also, to make the best suggestion.” _

It will be interesting to see what comes out of this. Let's say now if the cladding of a building gets found unsafe, is that something that can be rectified while the residents are still living in the building or will they be forced to move? Who will foot that bill? There are so many questions and I doubt we will get answers to a lot of them.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

QOFE said:


> According to the Arabian Business article:
> _
> "Building owners could be liable for costly upgrades in wake of Address Downtown fire, says Dubai Civil Defence chief "
> 
> ...


Hi,
The shiny facades are added fairly late in a build to cover up the concrete and give the building the look that the architect designed.
These are fitted in sections - so easily possible to change piece by piece on an existing building.
Real issue is the cost of new cladding and how you fit it to a building that is occupied and not surrounded by tower cranes.
Other options might revolve around firefighting equipment retrofitted to existing buildings to extinguish facade fires - like an external sprinkler system.
Cheers
Steve


----------

